# Tractor Cameras



## WTS (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure if anybody on here will find this interesting. I just mounted a rear facing camera on my Branson 3510H. I'm attaching a video of the process to do this. Pretty straight forward and simple. I used parts I had lying around the farm. I spend a lot of time on my tractor. Tractor work is my main source of income. I believe the camera will save me some neck strain. Anyway maybe this video will help somebody that might be thinking about mounting a camera.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbM9awfZ5b0

edro:


----------

